# Rapa Nui-Easter Island-Île de Pâques-Osterinsel-เกาะอีสเตอร์-אי הפסחא-イースター島



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

إيستر-Востраў Пасхі-Uskršnje ostrvo-Illa de Pasqua-Velikonoční ostrov-Påskeøen-Osterinsel-Easter Island-Lihavõttesaar-Isla de Pascua-Pazko uhartea-جزیره ایستر-Pääsiäissaari-Paskinsulo-Páskaoyggin-Île de Pâques-Ila de Pâques-Illa de Pascua-אי הפסחא-Uskršnji otok-Jutrowna kupa-Pulau Paskah-Pasko Insulo-Páskaeyja-Isola di Pasqua-イースター島-აღდგომის კუნძული-이스터 섬-Ynys Pask-Insula Paschalis-Velykų sala-Lieldienu sala-Paaseiland-Påskeøya-Kisiwa cha Pasaka-Wyspa Wielkanocna-Ilha de Páscoa-Rapanuy-Insula Paştelui-Остров Пасхи-Isula di Pasqua-Uskršnji Otok-Veľkonočný ostrov-Ускршње острво-เกาะอีสเตอร์-Ìxoła de Pasqua-復活節島-Paskalya Adası



Well, many languages, one place: Rapa Nui, the misterious island in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Unique culture, stunning landscapes, nice people, delicious food, hot dances and rich art.

enjoy. I'll post ten pictures per post. and I hope you'll enjoy them.




































































































:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

This is a marvelous, mysterious place I always wanted to visit! Maybe someday!!!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

So sad they cut down all the trees.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool: ther is not a plan to bring back the trees again:? this island is a big lesson to humanity


----------

